# Stethoscope trick?



## NannyWhitney

I read somewhere that around this time in pregnancy you can hear the baby's heartbeat and movements with just a stethoscope. Anyone try this? Does it work?


----------



## lilosmom

I bought a stethoscope with my first pregnancy at around 20 weeks and could hear a heartbeat and baby moving and kicking. That was 3 years ago and I can't quite remember when I could start hearing this... I haven't heard anything yet this time around however I am only in week 14 so a ways to go. Depending on where baby is in your body (if he/she is more to your back vs stomach) or where the placenta lies will determine if you can hear well or not. I lent my stethoscope to my sister in law who is now 34 weeks and she couldn't find anything but baby is very much low and in the back for her. Good luck.


----------



## Sunshine12

My pregnancy book says you can hear it through the inner tubing of a kitchen towel roll!!


----------



## aegle

I've been using my stethoscope to listen to movements since like 10 weeks. Sometimes it's hard to tell what's what, and sometimes it's really obvious when the baby kicks. Must have to do with the position of the baby, fluids in my body, activity of my digestive tract, etc.

My Dr said that you can start to hear the heartbeat with a stethoscope around 22 weeks. I haven't been able to hear it yet, but you should definitely be able to! I don't know if it would be clear enough to determine the heartrate, but try anyway. 

It's great being able to hear and tell where the baby is.. Mine's all the way on the left all the time!


----------



## TheSmpsns

i would listen to my friend's baby through a stethoscope and could hear the heartbeat as of 25 weeks or so. I have a stethoscope and can hear movements, but not the heartbeat though.


----------



## ellinme1

I cant hear anything with my stethoscope....but I wonder how much that has to do with my anterior placenta....I have been trying for weeks, but nothing yet....


----------



## NannyWhitney

What kind do you have? Do the cheap kinds work just as well as the expensive ones?


----------



## ellinme1

I have a pretty nice stethoscope, but it is only because I am in Medical School and have to have one. I believe mine is a Welch Allen. There is a big difference between the expensive one's and the cheaper ones and it all has to do with the tubing and what the bell is made of. If the tubing has holes or leak's in it, you will not get the quality of sound... But it is all relative to what and how you need to hear....


----------

